# the one and only, but i got 'lucky'



## mdjb6169 (Oct 29, 2004)

the one and only toilet, thank goodness there were two. i spent the day over my girlfriend's brother's house with her six siblings and their families and her mother and father, ETC... Thanksgiving. A day you just cannot not eat.Well, thank goodness there were two (and one was upstairs) the only one i would use, about 6 times in there in about 5 hours each time about 20 minutes. I'm up in size in my pants now and yesterday i could pull them out from my belly about 4 inches, tonight they were snug tight. this bloating, with the "d" really gets me some days, just yesterday i was feeling so good, thanksgiving, people, anxiety, food, and relief to be home with the heating pad on sitting at my puter watching the grinch on tv. and you?


----------

